# Step by step Kinetic kit install?????



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone know of a thread in here of a step by step kinetic kit install on a 2.8l 12v with pictures? I have looked and cannot find. thank you.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (ACM71377)*

ok, someone must have one, please help me out here. The install info from Kinetic is too vague.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (ACM71377)*

umm go to search google and type so my entire atp turbo kit is here or something like that and there will be a site there where the guy did one of his installs and its pretty good to see


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_ok, someone must have one, please help me out here. The install info from Kinetic is too vague.

its not very difficult. 
remove old parts. install new ones. 
there are only a few snags and they are covered in great detail on this page now. recently too since i just did mine and asked the questions. LOL.
search my screen name jhayesvw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (jhayesvw)*

ok, thanks. Much appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (98rzvr6)*

That was not very helpfull. I need detailed information on the Kinetics stage 1 Kit install. Seting up this turbo kit is a first timer for me. thanks.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_That was not very helpfull. I need detailed information on the Kinetics stage 1 Kit install. Seting up this turbo kit is a first timer for me. thanks.









Its stupid easy to install..if you cant find any info on the install by searching what are you gonna do when a problem arises?? atleast try to put the kit on..when run in to an issue take it from there..its really pretty straight foward..


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
its not very difficult. 
remove old parts. install new ones. 
there are only a few snags and they are covered in great detail on this page now. recently too since i just did mine and asked the questions. LOL.
search my screen name jhayesvw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You still have yet to post detailed pics of the vacuum lines ect 








do iT!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (ACM71377)*

Well start with the LC HG, when you have the head off this is a good time to tap the oil filter housing sending unit. if not you will prob have to pull the radiator.
-while the head is off install the Kinetic mani (trust me this will save so much time and grief as everyone knows getting the lower.driver side bolt on the mani is quite a PITA if you are right handed. 
-I then had injectors in
-next I removed all the old exhaust parts-
-next I did fuel pump
-next I removed battery, relocated power steering resovoir
-next I mocked up all the piping which if you look at poopooplatter last few posts one of them has a good pic to illustrate it. 
--next I pulled the oil pan/fly wheel cover and installed new pan and oil return line. 
Then just start putting everyting togeater. remover bumper cover , and the bumer and begin IC install. this is prob the biggest b*tch of the whole kit. Good luck it just takes a little cussing and elbow greese.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok guy's I really appreciate the help here, but you mean to tell me that this site has been here for YEARS, and nobody has a detailed step by step on this. I read all your condisending comments about it being so "Stupid Easy to install", but honestly you know that gets me nowhere. please give me some real help.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

there is this...but its kinda sheetty
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c...l.pdf


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_Ok guy's I really appreciate the help here, but you mean to tell me that this site has been here for YEARS, and nobody has a detailed step by step on this. I read all your condisending comments about it being so "Stupid Easy to install", but honestly you know that gets me nowhere. please give me some real help.


I think these guys have been pretty nice so far.
This is the answer I bet they wanted to give.....
"If you have to be asking how to install a turbo "kit" you probably shouldn't be doing it yourself."
This site has been here for years and there is no detailed DIY on how to install a turbo kit......maybe that in itself is a subtle hint?????
Do your homework, we did ours.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_ You still have yet to post detailed pics of the vacuum lines ect







do iT! 

ok, here is how i have them run. 
IM me with questions. im on here often. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by jhayesvw at 10:18 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (jhayesvw)*

can you take a a few upclose ones of the wastegate and how all the vacum lines are routed?
pming you now!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Step by step Kinetic kit install????? (doobsta)*

THE ONE on the side goes to the fitting on the turbo. its important


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (doobsta)*

I have that and its not good at all.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*










The big line that runs vertical (up and down) comes from the throttle body/manifold. 
It goes to the “T” you see at the top. The right side of that “T” goes to the wastegate.
The left side of that “T” goes to another “T”. one side of the second “T” goes to the diverter
Valve. The other side goes to the EVAP system.
That’s it.



_Modified by jhayesvw at 11:25 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

If you have pictures, please, please, please post it.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

sorry guy's, I'm at work and embeded pictures are disabled in IE.
I didnt realize the pics were already posted. I will check when I get home, thank you.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

where are you in the install? bolting on all the hardware is easy..the oil lines and vacuum lines can be some what confusing if you have absoloutly no idea how they go..the chip and injector install is pretty simple as well...let us kno where your at and we will do out best to walk you through..if you can search more stuff at work..that will work to you advantage.. this topic has been dicussed for quite some time so there should be wirte ups out there..search mikemcnair..he has some threads that maybe be helpfull to you..jhaye's too..( check spelling on that last one )


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

ok I clocked the turbo and installed it to the manifold and bolted it to the block. I have finished the injectors and sparkplugs, as well as the intake to the turbo. I now have to setup the boost lines, and the oil lines. If someone could take pictures of how their boost lines are setup it would be very helpfull, as well as the oil lines. The ECU is easy I can do that no problem, since I did my Garret chip b4. I will take pictures tonight of my setup and post them so everyone can see my progress. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

the oil line goes from the oil pressure switch closest to the transmission on top of the oil cooler housing.(top of the oil filter). i ran mine (and most people do) around the driver side of the engine under the coilpack and then to the turbo.
more pics just because (hope they help)
intake stuff








turbo 









boost gauge tapped in by FPR









wastegate











_Modified by jhayesvw at 5:17 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

This is what I was looking for. Thanks man! If I'm ever in The Valley Of The Sun again Beers are on me!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ACM71377 at 6:01 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## y2k1gti (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kinetic Turbo Install VR6 2001 GTI*

We've just finished ours and have not categorized the pics yet. 
Here is a link to them....
http://www.c5dreamer.com/turbo You can scroll thru them and look for the ones you need.
Here's one with turbo installed to manifold. 









Hope you find it useful. Actually was a farily basic and easy install. I had the oil pan fitting welded in (sorry no pic) and used stainless braided lines.
In one of the pics showing the diverter valve, it is off by 90 degrees. The vacuum line should be pointing up, not down. 
Last, AND IF ANYONE KNOWS????? The vacuum line has been plugged to the Fuel Pressure Regulator because someone told us to. I can't find any reasoning behind that, but it seems to work OK... Intermittent P1136 code thrown has been the only issue.
_Modified by y2k1gti at 8:24 PM 6-11-2007_


_Modified by y2k1gti at 8:25 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## y2k1gti (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo Install VR6 2001 GTI*

OH.. you will need to heat shield one of the shift cables with some sort of material as the wastegate downpipe comes very close to the rubber boot. SEE PIC








The next photo differs significantly from the 'manual' on Kinetic's site. This is the coolant line that goes thru the firewall for your heater core. We struggled with this a long time, trying to figure out what Kinectic's pics were trying to show. We did NOT cut those lines as the pic shows there is still plenty of room without modification to that hose.








ANOTHER VIEW









We have had MANY comments on how really nice the Kinetic kit is. Took it up to the speed shop and let them Vag-Com the ECU so the car would start (only on ECU's you have to send off for flashing) so the immobilizer will allow the car to run. Then to the Dyno and they really were impressed with the materials and quality of the parts. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Clay at Kinetic! We did Stage One kit - no intercooler in 94 degree day with very high humidity, and got 225 HP to the wheels and 5.5 lbs of boost.


----------



## y2k1gti (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo Install VR6 2001 GTI (y2k1gti)*

VACUUM LINE were a breeze... 
Install the two "T"'s . one vacuum line goes to the bottom side of the wastegate - Leave the top port open and vented. 
The other vacuum line goes to the diverter valve, then plug the vacuum line going to the fuel pressure regulator - thats all there is to it.









Let me know if we can help out.....


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

those look like mk4 pics...right?


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks a lot! question? Did you get only 1 oil line from Kinetic? I seem to have only gotten the line that goes from the oil filter to the turbo feed. What about the Return line to the oil pan? I never got that? Maybe its a dumb question, but aren't they suppose to include that in the kit as well?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_thanks a lot! question? Did you get only 1 oil line from Kinetic? I seem to have only gotten the line that goes from the oil filter to the turbo feed. What about the Return line to the oil pan? I never got that? Maybe its a dumb question, but aren't they suppose to include that in the kit as well?

it should be in there..the return line is not a SS braided line..its a rubber line that has to brass barbed fitting that go on each side..one that connects to the pan and one that connects to the flanged provided for the oil return off the turbo..


----------



## y2k1gti (Dec 15, 2005)

*Oil Lines*

You may want to consider a longer oil line from the oil filter assembly to the turbo. We were advised that a smaller diameter line would also help as one shop told us they had seen some turbo seals (on Garrett's only) blow using the larger diameter line. 
That oil fitting is a real BEAATCH to get off and back on. Removing the front bumper, or sliding it away from the front of the car about 8 inches will save MANY hours on the install. On our MKiV, there was a spare plugged port so we just put a 90 on it and ran a 36 inch line around and up and over the alternator back down to the turbo. 
There were really no real Stumpers along the way. It WILL be necessary to cut your exhaust and have the flange welded onto the lead pipe going into the cat. Local muffler shop did it for $20. 
SEE PIC>>>>>








If your kit requires to send your ECU off for flashing, you MUST have the Vag-Com software and cable to re-enable the ECU to allow for engine start. (Nobody told us this until just a casual mention talking with the guys at C2). No telling how many times we would have beat ourselves in the head trying to figure that one out.
Good LUCK!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Lines (y2k1gti)*

the OP has a mk3. its kinda different than the mk4.
but good pics and such. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Lines (jhayesvw)*

http://img524.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg 
Where can I get an Oil feed adapter for the oil line going into the turbo? Kinetics didnt send me one. I'm so pissed


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Lines (ACM71377)*

you already have it. 
its on the oil line!!!
the big end is the end for hte filter and the other end is for hte turbo


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Lines (jhayesvw)*

dude, that little elbow is too small and wont screw onto the turbo.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Lines (ACM71377)*

you need an adapter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Lines (jhayesvw)*

Can I pick that up at home depot too? pff


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Lines (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_Can I pick that up at home depot too? pff









yes i believe so


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Oil Lines (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_Can I pick that up at home depot too? pff









Did somebody say Home Depot ? I hate that place cause i work there


----------



## y2k1gti (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Oil Lines (mk_ultra')*

Why not just go straight into the Turbo.... (pic shows adapters - because we used smaller diameter feed line)
.
.
.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Lines (y2k1gti)*

looks like that will work too. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Oil Lines (ACM71377)*

Hey where can I pick up that tube/hose for the PCV/crank case ventilation. I need a long one. Home Depot Motorsport does not carry it


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Lines (fastslc)*

i think its just heater hose. like for a radiator. but im not sure.
and home depot should carry it. i think jettin2class got his stuff there.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Lines (y2k1gti)*

hey, what was the diameter of that and where'd you buy it?


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

ok, dumbass here again. Is this the correct part and size that I need coming out of the turbo to the elbow/oil line?
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

That piece that you just posted goes into that "T" that screws on top of your filter housing. Then the other side just goes to one end of your oil feed line
Turbo Side
No oil restrictor








With oil restrictor


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

someone please tell me which adapter do I need coming straight out of the turbo that goes into the oil line? Is it the 3/8" NPT to -4AN Flare Straight, Male to Male??? The link is below...
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


_Modified by ACM71377 at 10:47 AM 6-14-2007_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

i think its a 1/4 inch. not 3/8.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Only thing they have in 1/4 inch is this...
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Dont i need the straight adapter???


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_Only thing they have in 1/4 inch is this...
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Dont i need the straight adapter???









thats what i have coming out of my turbo. a 90 degree bend to my line.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

but is that whats connected from your oil line, or is that peice stationary if you remove the oil line?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

it is NOT permanently attached to my oil feed line.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

dude, look at my hole. hahaha, it's a 1/2 inch wide:laugh:















http://img142.imageshack.us/my...6.jpg


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

take the turbo off. bring it to home depot motorsports. 
get the right adapter. and be done w/ it.
or, call kinetics. inform them that you are missing said part. and they'll get it squared away with you.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

just trust me, go to home depot, kinetic is worthless in my case, I waited three weeks for that part too because they sent me the wrong one, I went to Home depot and got one, I believe its a 3/8 but your best bet is just to take it off and bring it to Home depot, thats the easiest


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

if you have a tap and die set you can use a 3/8 or 1/2" tap to see what would fit there


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (doobsta)*

_Modified by ACM71377 at 9:29 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (doobsta)*

Dude, I'm not mad at you, im just venting man, I have every right. I spent 3 grand on a turbo kit that doesn't have all the parts? WTFFFFFFFVK!!!!!!!!! I have every right to be heated right now. specially since nobody gets back to me!!!!!


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

I know man....just making light..
Anyways, not to make it more bleak but I doubt you will hear from them in the time that youd like.
Best to just get the parts locally.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_F#<K THAT DUDE!!!!!!!!!!! WHO THE FU<K here works for Kinetics??????? GOD DAMN IT! I didnt get this POS part, and now I'm FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KINETICS SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS!





















































































I sent every 4uck3R on this list an email and left a **** load of messages!!!!!!!!
Sales Enquiries: [email protected]
Technical Support: [email protected]
Tracking an order [email protected]

Jonny Sundell: [email protected] (sales/service)
Devin 'Dark' Wing: [email protected] (sales)
Clay Marshall: [email protected] (sales manager)
Mark Ashcroft: [email protected] (production manager)
Shawn vanNeer: [email protected] (R&D/production)
Amanda Harrison [email protected] (purchaser)
NOT ONE 4VCK3R has gotten back to me yet, its been 2 god damn weeks!!!!!!!!! this is BS!!!!!!!!!

_Modified by ACM71377 at 7:31 PM 6-14-2007_

_Modified by ACM71377 at 7:32 PM 6-14-2007_


Dont know if this is going to matter to you but the same thing happened to me, called them about a million times telling that they sent the wrong part and all of that stuff and no calls back or anything, just nobody picks up the f ing phone, I hate that place, they suck


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

calm down guys.
im sure there is an explanation.
ive called there a few times and always get someone.
i would suggest just as others have that you get the $2 part elsewhere. it will be faster.
im not saying that it doesnt suck, just take it easy.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

At this point I have no choice but to buy the part elsewhere.
It's friday, so I feel a little better today.










_Modified by ACM71377 at 6:02 AM 6-15-2007_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

If you go to indy auto parts or any parts store that carry autometer oil pressure gauges, they will have all the RIGHT fittings from the oil filter housing to the turbo housing that u need.
bring everything with u and the guy at the counter will help you
good luck
david


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (fastslc)*

cool, thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

Finished the oil lines, man that filter housing was a real bitch to get off!!! im having a hard time gettin the last turbo manifold nut on. the one closest to the wastegate. any ideas on how i can get that little bastard on??


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

that one is a nightmare dude...
I used a small open ended wrench but spme people say ue a ratchet with a open ended wrench socket? its got a better name I am sure.

either way get yourself a nice pillow and take your sweet a$$ time cause you can only do like 1/8 of turn at a time lol...
Here is approprietly titled thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3252261


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (doobsta)*

damn this blowz.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

In regards to the nut closest to the WG..you have to put the exhaust manifold on the studs slightly so you can thread the nut on..you cant put it all the way on or you will not be able to thread it on..you have to just slide it on , so that a few threads of the studs are poking through and you have to slowly thread it on and tighten the manifold to the head along with the other studs and it will mate to the head..you will need to use an open ended wrench to do this..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

you have to get all the bottom nuts on but not really tight before you do the tops.
if you do the tops first, there isnt room to get some of the bottom nuts on


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Crap man, I just got pwnt then. I put all the top on first. ok, I'll loosen the top, then start the bottom. I have some pics of my oil line so you can see how I ran it, is it ok to leave i how I have it? or should I change it? please elaborate on this. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://img477.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg 
http://img477.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg 


_Modified by ACM71377 at 2:43 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_Crap man, I just got pwnt then. I put all the top on first. ok, I'll loosen the top, then start the bottom. I have some pics of my oil line so you can see how I ran it, is it ok to leave i how I have it? or should I change it? please elaborate on this. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://img477.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg 
http://img477.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg 

_Modified by ACM71377 at 2:43 PM 6-16-2007_

looks ok

_Modified by jhayesvw at 2:46 PM 6-16-2007_ 


_Modified by jhayesvw at 2:47 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Awesome thanks!, I'll start re-installing the intake manifold now. Seems like its the easiest of all and I want to get it out of the way from being on the floor in my basement. haha.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

That manifold WAS A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH! I never ever again in my life want to even think about doing this again. I finally finished it up, I dont think I have ever cursed more in my life while doing anything. all i have to say is, never again! 
How come the wastegate has a ring that goes around the circumference? that ring seems as if it doesn't allow it to sit flush against the manifold. Is that normal? I posted a picture below, I hope you see and understand what I mean.
http://img177.imageshack.us/im...6.jpg 

_Modified by ACM71377 at 9:01 PM 6-16-2007_

_Modified by ACM71377 at 9:02 PM 6-16-2007_


_Modified by ACM71377 at 4:59 AM 6-17-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

that is your Wastegate.
just pound the wastegate on the table once and seat that ring in there.
then bolt it onto the manifold AFTER your downpipe is in with the flex pipe.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

omfg, I said diverter valve. I just smacked myself. I did mean to say Wastegate. haha. ok, Let me get started on tightening the turbo bolts, swap out the oil pan, and setup the boost lines. I should be done today. I hope this thing starts right up. *Fingers x'd*


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have 3 allen screws that are stripped on the oil pan. Any ideas on getting them off?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

use an extraction tool


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (doobsta)*

I know i thought of that, and I do have a few, but not a 5mm. Do they even make them that small?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

use a dremmel, cut a notch (like an "X") in them, and use a philips head screwdriver in there. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

dude, I was ust trying to do that with a flat head screwdriver, omfg what a nightmare this is.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

take your time, you will get it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i gave up. I'm going to get the correct tool to do this. unfirtunately I cant finish the oil pan until next saturday. I will try to finish the Vac/boost lines sooner. ONe question I had was on tightening the turbo bolts. I dont have a torque wrench so if I just make them really tight I mean you know tight enough where it cant really be tightened any more, is that ok, or should I go out and buy a torque wrench?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

i just snugged them to what i felt was tight enough. 
not super tight but not loose .
id rather have to tighten them in a few days then strip the studs


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

sounds good. thanks for the info on the vac and boost lines. thanks man. Hey, what about the FPR lines? leave them as is, or does anything else tap into that?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

post more pics when you are done...If I get up off my a$$ I will finsih my in the next couple of days!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_sounds good. thanks for the info on the vac and boost lines. thanks man. Hey, what about the FPR lines? leave them as is, or does anything else tap into that?

leave them, except i would reinstall the intake manifold and plug the vacuum line into it. LOL


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
leave them, except i would reinstall the intake manifold and plug the vacuum line into it. LOL

LMAO oh nooo!!!! gl dude


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

reinstall the intake manifold? wtf, oh no, dude are you serious? what vacume line you talking about? are you efing around ?










_Modified by ACM71377 at 8:39 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_reinstall the intake manifold? wtf, oh no, dude are you serious? what vacume line you talking about? are you efing around ?









_Modified by ACM71377 at 8:39 PM 6-17-2007_

in this pic, your intake manifold is NOT on the car. so i was joking and telling you to put it back on and plug the vacuum line in. (the tiny one)


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

oh, haha. gotcha


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Anyone ever try this tool to remove stripped allen bolts from the oil pan?
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr...e=Yes
what do you think is better that or this?
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr...e=Yes


_Modified by ACM71377 at 11:09 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_Anyone ever try this tool to remove stripped allen bolts from the oil pan?
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr...e=Yes
what do you think is better that or this?
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr...e=Yes

_Modified by ACM71377 at 11:05 AM 6-19-2007_

Dude what do you think this is??









_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_use an extraction tool


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

yep...one and the same...


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I know man, I was just asking if anyone has ever used any of the two for some feedback thats all.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

i have used the ones in that blue case. my case is red, but they're craftsman.
they work great IF you have the exact size needed. any smaller or larger and you wont get it off.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i also have craftsmen and they work like a charm...


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Those last 2 bolts will eat my KHRUM!



























_Modified by ACM71377 at 11:29 AM 6-20-2007_


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

ok, the oil pan is on, another PAIN IN THE @SS!!! On to the next problem. Once again Kinetics has Efed me up by sending me the wrong bolts for the oil return. Another inconvenience and hassle to find the correct bolts. Unfu1<1NReal!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_ok, the oil pan is on, another PAIN IN THE @SS!!! On to the next problem. Once again Kinetics has Efed me up by sending me the wrong bolts for the oil return. Another inconvenience and hassle to find the correct bolts. Unfu1<1NReal!

i sent you an IM.
the oil return bolts are VERY SHORT.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I sent you an IM back, check these pics out and let me know how this came out. I tried to follow your directions but I think I srewed it up cause I'm a 4uKhead.








http://img508.imageshack.us/im...1.jpg 
http://img409.imageshack.us/im...0.jpg 


_Modified by ACM71377 at 7:56 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*









you just need to put a "T" between the check valve and the other "T".
then run your DV off that 2nd "T".


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Nice, thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

wait.
where is the old T where your evap pump and evap solenoid used to split?? 
that T should still be in there. you need to put that back in after the check valve.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

pff, I ripped all that $h1T out. now what, I need another tee for that I guess?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_pff, I ripped all that $h1T out. now what, I need another tee for that I guess?









you ripped out the evap system?? 
or you ripped out the T for it?
or you just ripped out the pump?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

or just the carbon canister?


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

the T and the crazy zigzag line.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


where can we find these tee's locally?
home depot?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_
where can we find these tee's locally?
home depot?









pep boys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

no dice...pep boys dont exist in canuckistan


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*

i got mine at Checkers aka Schucks, aka Kragen.
im sure Autozone has them too.
to the OP. 
just put the T in there and get both the evap lines hooked back up. make sure the check valve is UPSTREAM of all of the evap components. 
and put the other T in there to hook the DV to. then youre done.


_Modified by jhayesvw at 8:12 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_no dice...pep boys dont exist in canuckistan


any automotive store should have them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

how do I know if its upstream?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

if there is an arrow on the check valve, the arrow points AWAY from the motor/vac source. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

dude, what if I just left it like that? what could happen?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_dude, what if I just left it like that? what could happen?

if you left it in backwards? your car will explode, and you will die.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

YES! thats awesome! besides death, will it hurt my motor?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_YES! thats awesome! besides death, will it hurt my motor?
















lol, nah, but the car may not run right as it will act like a vac/boost leak.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

the bolt kinetic sent me is on the left, I just got a pair of the longer ones on the right. They aren't wide enough man. now the bitch of it is that there is nothing between 5/16th and 3/8ths. Is there?
http://img96.imageshack.us/img...9.jpg 


_Modified by ACM71377 at 6:17 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

the bolts were eff'd in my kit too..i just figured out what i would need and went to a local hardware store and bought em..


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ok, I think I got it right, take a look at the lines. All I need is 1 more T correct? let me know.
http://img523.imageshack.us/im...2.jpg


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

well, i would do it differently. 
looking at the pic, try to follow me:::::::::
the line off the manifold by (the throttle body), should "T" into the DV and WG. 
then, the line off the evap should be one. (as in, get rid of that "T") 
you will reduce the "T"s, and make the WG feed line a more direct route, as well as the DV. 
does that make sense? 



_Modified by mikemcnair at 11:35 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

here ya go................


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

where's the evap line go into?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

the evap needs vacuum too. 
so you cant run the lines like that.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i knew i was missing something. YES, the evap NEEDS vac. 
i was in the middle of another turbo install while making that totally rad pic. sorry if i missed something.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ok, so based on that picture that is the way the lines should run, so what do I do about the Evac line then? does that need to T into something else? Can I leave them how I have them? I set the lines up based on your instructions, let me know if you were refering to what mikemcnair was stating, or if you were saying I had them wrong too. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ACM71377 at 6:05 AM 6-22-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

NOT MY PIC
but a good diagram








only thing is that you should have a T AFTER your check valve for the evap system that goes to 
1. the pump
2. the solenoid.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

see my IM


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

we really need a clear pic of this
this is what I have understood so far

I will add to it when the rest is cleared up.

_Modified by doobsta at 4:16 PM 6-22-2007_


_Modified by doobsta at 4:17 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (doobsta)*

I cant even see jhayesvw's picture because I'm at work, Is that the pic your talking about?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_we really need a clear pic of this
this is what I have understood so far

I will add to it when the rest is cleared up.

_Modified by doobsta at 4:16 PM 6-22-2007_

_Modified by doobsta at 4:17 PM 6-22-2007_


nope
replace the DV with another T.
then run one end of the T to the DV and the other end of the T to the check valve.
then just past the check valve there should be a factory installed T that splits vacuum signal to both the evap pump and the evap solenoid.
done.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

my picture is prettier


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

pffff


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_

nope
replace the DV with another T.
then run one end of the T to the DV and the other end of the T to the check valve.
then just past the check valve there should be a factory installed T that splits vacuum signal to both the evap pump and the evap solenoid.
done.










Factory installed T?

this?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_Factory installed T?

this?

no.
my car had a small white T, just like the one that kinetic sends. i'll try to make a pic in MS paint.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

no need.
I dont seem to have that T in my engine bay


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

this thread is helping out A LOT with vac lines guys. thank you very much from a humble dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (doobsta)*

updtaed till I see what the other white T is..


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

great, my thread turns into a complete vac line how to. PWN3D


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

heres a pic of my stage 1 set up...








the vac line from the WG T's in to the DV which is T'd in to the Intake manifold..,and then running to the check valve to evap..


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

what about the wastegate line? what is that hooked up to???


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

the intake


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Can it be seen from that picture? I only see the white tee from the intake man to the diverter valve and check valve.


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Someone please tell me if I finally did this right.








http://img530.imageshack.us/im...2.jpg


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

i cant see your intake manifold line or the line to your wastegate, but they were right before, so
BY GEORGE, I THINK YOU GOT IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM71377* »_what about the wastegate line? what is that hooked up to???

they are kinda hidden from the plastics..the WG line is hooked up ofcourse







but it was def tucked under there..sorry it was the only pic i have of my stage 1..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:03 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

wow, ok, thats out of the way. Kindah easy now that I look at it. I also just finished setting up the oil return line. question though, Was I suppose to use both of the gaskets for the oil return line? please say no. Those 2 Allen bolts were a bitch.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

nah just the one that matched the flange..


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

ok, I am now finished with the install. The problem is that it's 1:30am eastern time and If that I fire that 3itCh up right now my neighbors will eat my soul. I am nervous and anxious at the same time. I cant even sleep right now. I want to thank everyone that has helped me up to this point, This would not have been possible if it were not for all of your information. Tomorrow is the moment of truth!







*Fingers Crossed*


_Modified by ACM71377 at 10:35 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

crap late night AM test runs are the best..no one's on the road







haha j\k but i remeber when i did the first install on my buddys vr we did it on a friday night - saturday night..and that saturday night at like 3:00am we got it done and took that bish out and drove the hell outta her..and man was it fun as hell..good ol days..my friends neighbors already dont like him so wtf







hope all goes well tommorrow..keep an eye on your oil pan,lines for leaks..and the turbo\manifold is going to smoke alittle when you fire it up for the first time..dont worry its alright its buring off the oil's that are on it..it may smoke for like 5-10 min or so..dont sweat it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

OMFGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!! THis thing Kicks ass. Everything is running great! no leaks anywhere. BOOST IS THE $4IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH EVERYONE!!!! I will post video soon!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

i hope you refilled your oil!!!
and coolant!!!!

congrats on the VRT!!!!!!


----------



## ACM71377 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I did, thanks for reminding me man. hahaha. quick one, should I add an extra Quart of oil????
actually, how many quarts do you use?


_Modified by ACM71377 at 8:57 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ACM71377)*

i use 6 qts. 
synthetic only
the weight depends on the temp out here.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

guys...someone help me understand this as al the pics dont show the exact routing of the last hose.

Is this pipe looped back into the Tee?








All i see in my engine bay is this lol...
http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6831/****i6.jpg
does the end of that hose go back into the Tee like in the first pic?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*

that vacuum line goes to the Evap Pump.
looks like you dont have the evap emissions stuff in there. 
there should be a small pump. or if you have an early car, the pump is built into the carbon canister. its a LONG cylinder (black).



_Modified by jhayesvw at 4:15 PM 6-23-2007_


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I have the charcoal canister, the 2 hoses you see there basically plug right into the charcoal canister.


So in this case how do I go about it?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*

you just need to put the check valve in the vacuum line right before both of those lines hit the main vacuum line.
your car is obd1?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

canadian car
97 GLX
obd2


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*

nice.
i have an extra one of those from my obd1 2.0 engine that used to be in my car.
if you need it later, just tell me.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_heres a pic of my stage 1 set up...








the vac line from the WG T's in to the DV which is T'd in to the Intake manifold..,and then running to the check valve to evap..

what sends vacuum/boost signal to your WG?? i dont see the line?


----------

